# Sharp pain in left ovary?



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone knows what this could be.....earlier today I got a really sharp shooting like pain in my left ovary, it came and went over the course of about 15 mins. or so and now seems to be gone. I am due for AF any day now(anytime between today and Tues), my cycle length varies each month by a couple days.

I have never really had anything like this before, except for all my pregnancies....but there is almost 0% chance that it is even possible.

Am I just being paranoid? Or is it maybe a cyst?


----------



## Altair (May 1, 2005)

my ovarian cyst felt like that-- it seemed to come in waves. I wouldn't feel it for awhile, but then when I felt it, it was REALLY painful. I got it checked out, it was huge, but it ended up just draining itself.

Could be ovulation pain (if you are having a double O month), could be a cyst, could be nothing!


----------

